# Oh my poor dear gelding



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Sophie19 said:


> That stallion wanted to rape my gelding. My horse is to sexy for his own good.


:lol:****:lol: I never thought I would read something like that on a horse forum **** other than that did the show go well for you?


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Placed last, but it was the first time through this season with no freak outs so I was happy with it. He's never been good at rail classes.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Sophie19 said:


> Placed last, but it was the first time through this season with no freak outs so I was happy with it. He's never been good at rail classes.


Well better luck next time no? all that matters is that you are getting better .


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww, lol! what show was it? You don't live very far from me.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Northeast Arkansas Horse Show Association. They are all held at the ASU Equine center(where I board my horse) and the classes and the classes are only four dollars so that's how I got back into horse showing after two years of riding for pleasure only.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I take it back Dartanion, maybe geldings ARE good for a breeding program???


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

haha he is to sexy for his own good apparently wow thats hilarious


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Sophie19 said:


> Northeast Arkansas Horse Show Association. They are all held at the ASU Equine center(where I board my horse) and the classes and the classes are only four dollars so that's how I got back into horse showing after two years of riding for pleasure only.


 Sweet! Is it raining up there? We had a break today, but storms tommarow, yea.:-|


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG. That is almost too funny. Boy, people need to learn to control their stallions. Don't worry about your places, you will get better. Just keep at it.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> Sweet! Is it raining up there? We had a break today, but storms tommarow, yea.:-|


It just started storming tonight. That's the only reason I am awake actually.


----------



## sweetphoenix06 (May 12, 2009)

nice cool


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

awww im sorry bout that


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

there is a stallion just like that at my barn. He nickers at barney like "Hey sexy. Wanna come over to my stall for a good time?"


----------

